# Pictures of Slums?



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

Pictures of Slums/Informal Settlements around the world?


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't think countries with slums would want people to showcase it.


----------



## zenith_suv (Apr 18, 2008)

slums look the same everywhere , be it chicago , nairobi , london or mumbai.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

China:


----------



## zenith_suv (Apr 18, 2008)

India


----------



## zenith_suv (Apr 18, 2008)

United States


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

zenith_suv said:


> slums look the same everywhere , be it chicago , nairobi , london or mumbai.


Um. No. :|


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

zenith_suv said:


> United States


LOL! I think thats Harare (based on the skyline). Either way, its definitely not in the US. :lol:


----------



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

monkeyronin said:


> LOL! I think thats Harare (based on the skyline). Either way, its definitely not in the US. :lol:


Are you talking about Harare, Zimbabwe?

(There is no way that city is the United States. There are no slums in the US, yes we have some neglected housing projects and some streets where every house is abandoned (parts of the "rust belt"), but no slums such as the ones pictures that were posted.)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 13, 2002)

That picture is NOT in the United States. Nor does Chicago have any slums, as a previous post implied. 

Technically speaking, the United States doesn't have ANY slums. There are building codes which forbid the construction of the "homemade" dwellings that define a slum. All dwellings must have permits and title to the land. If anyone were to build a slum in the United States, the landowner or the public safety department would tear it down. 

However, the US does have the following instead of slums:
- Nasty public housing projects. 
- Vacant buildings in bad neighborhoods inhabited by illegal squatters
- "Tent cities" of homeless people who refuse to live in the many free shelters funded by private charities and the government. It's also worth noting that these tent cities are always quite small, informal, and temporary compared to anything described as a "slum" in other countries.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Great thread to jack-off to.


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

Let's go back to the topic instead of debating whether countries like United States, Japan, Canada, Germany or any other 1st world countries have slums or not.


----------



## purenyork123 (May 22, 2009)

isnt the definition of a DEVELOPED country is that is can provide her citizens the basic amenities of life, like housing, medicine, personal freedom...hence why some countries that do have high gdp per capita still dont qualify?

so canada, Us, and EU cant have slums and if they do, they are far better than the ones in India, China, or other developing nations. These so called low income houses in developed nations still have plumbing, heat, water, and whatever to atleast live a decent humane life and not life of a scavenger


----------



## nando02 (Sep 8, 2006)

Rio de Janeiro - Brazil








http://baixaki.ig.com.br/imagens/wpapers/BXK3113_RocinhaRJ800.jpg
from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=592604&highlight=favelas


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

purenyork123 said:


> so canada, Us, and EU cant have slums and if they do, they are far better than the ones in India, China, or other developing nations.


I strongly beg to differ here...

While illegal construction are not allowed in most developed nations that doesn't mean that there are no poor hudling together in areas I would classify as slum, nor that the poor are any better off..

The US



























People in the US are not really in a position to critizise the rest of the Americas - richest nation on the planet with nearly 40 million living in poverty and nearly 50mil without the basics such as healthcare..


A social security safety net with high enough funding can prevent slum - but it doesn't come cheap and is one of the reasons we Scandinavians enjoy the world's highest taxes.. ( personally I think it's well worth it )


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

zenith_suv said:


> slums look the same everywhere , be it chicago , nairobi , london or mumbai.


I seriously doubt that. This assumption is unreasonable as well, alone the climate between these cities is considerably different. That is something even poor slum inhabitants have to and will consider.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't think there is any need to explain why this type of thread is not allowed.


----------

